# Hello.. I’m new



## Rainbwbby20

Hello I’m new to this group and very nervous. I been through a lot with trying to get pregnant. Recently I took a test and it showed a very faint line. Now it driving me insane to know if my miracle baby or another sad ending. I’m only 28 and have had 7 pregnancy with only one child.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 

I'm so sorry for your losses :(
Something is catching my eye on the test. Good luck :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think I see something very faint on that test! Good luck to you sweetheart! I'm sorry for all of the loss that you've experienced :hugs:.


----------



## Rainbwbby20

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)
> 
> I'm so sorry for your losses :(
> Something is catching my eye on the test. Good luck :)

Thanks I truly appreciate it. My fingers are cross and playing for the best


----------



## Rainbwbby20

Thanks hun!!! Thanks I’m
Just praying to the man above to hear me and bless me with my rainbow baby


Kiwiberry said:


> I think I see something very faint on that test! Good luck to you sweetheart! I'm sorry for all of the loss that you've experienced :hugs:.


----------



## BabyM2

I'm new here. 
Already have baby no 1 born 29.08.19, however I am trying for baby no 2 since September 2020. My period is due 19th January, however have insomnia, fatigue, nauseated and sore nipples. I took a clear blue early test on Friday 8th Jan with a faint positive however today 11th January I took a clear blue digital at 2pm and it came up not pregnant. To say the least I am devastated. I plan to wait to see if my period comes but my head is going stir crazy.


----------



## babybears25

Don’t give up home yet, digitals are much less sensitive so they can take a while to say positive. Especially if your AF isn’t due for another week. How many dpo are you? Maybe wait a few more days and test with a FRER


----------



## BabyM2

babybears25 said:


> Don’t give up home yet, digitals are much less sensitive so they can take a while to say positive. Especially if your AF isn’t due for another week. How many dpo are you? Maybe wait a few more days and test with a FRER

Hi, I'm 8 dpo, iv ordered pink dye kits x 2 should come Friday and I also have 1 more clear blue digital I think il wait till 22nd before I retest unless period comes. Thanks for the reply


----------



## babybears25

Good luck :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

BabyM2 said:


> Hi, I'm 8 dpo, iv ordered pink dye kits x 2 should come Friday and I also have 1 more clear blue digital I think il wait till 22nd before I retest unless period comes. Thanks for the reply

Good luck when you test again! 8 dpo is definitely a little early to get a positive digi.


----------



## Elaine Smith

Hi Everyone I’m new.

I’m pregnant with my first Baby and have been a little stressed lately. I apologize if I commented on the wrong thread but I just need anyone I can talk to.

So here’s what’s up:

The first day of my last period was on the 18th April 2020. I assume that I ovulated on the 29th April. (I slept with guy #1 who is my boyfriend on these dates: 29, 30 April 2020 and 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06 & 08 May 2020).

I then slept with guy #2 on the 10th May 2020.

According to the ultrasound it said I’m due on 30th January 2021, so according to the scan I may have conceived on the 8th or 9th May. I took a pregnancy test on the 16th May and it was Negative I then took another pregnancy test on the 23rd May and it was positive. Who could be the father? I understand that only a paternity test can be accurate but I strongly believe that my boyfriend is the father. I just need a second opinion. Your response will be highly appreciated and again I apologize if I commented on a wrong thread/Post.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Elaine Smith said:


> Hi Everyone I’m new.
> 
> I’m pregnant with my first Baby and have been a little stressed lately. I apologize if I commented on the wrong thread but I just need anyone I can talk to.
> 
> So here’s what’s up:
> 
> The first day of my last period was on the 18th April 2020. I assume that I ovulated on the 29th April. (I slept with guy #1 who is my boyfriend on these dates: 29, 30 April 2020 and 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06 & 08 May 2020).
> 
> I then slept with guy #2 on the 10th May 2020.
> 
> According to the ultrasound it said I’m due on 30th January 2021, so according to the scan I may have conceived on the 8th or 9th May. I took a pregnancy test on the 16th May and it was Negative I then took another pregnancy test on the 23rd May and it was positive. Who could be the father? I understand that only a paternity test can be accurate but I strongly believe that my boyfriend is the father. I just need a second opinion. Your response will be highly appreciated and again I apologize if I commented on a wrong thread/Post.

Probably your boyfriend..... like you said no way to tell for sure unless you do a DNA test.....


----------



## Elaine Smith

@Kiwiberry I guess I should wait and get the test done as I’m due in 2 weeks time. Thank you for your response. Talking helps I feel a lot better.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Elaine Smith said:


> @Kiwiberry I guess I should wait and get the test done as I’m due in 2 weeks time. Thank you for your response. Talking helps I feel a lot better.

Good luck, hope you get the outcome you're looking for.


----------



## BabyM2

This wait is the worst. 6 days to wait to see if my period comes, to nervous to take another test incase its negative.... X


----------



## Bevziibubble

BabyM2 said:


> This wait is the worst. 6 days to wait to see if my period comes, to nervous to take another test incase its negative.... X

:hugs:❤️


----------



## BabyM2

Took a test this morning, awaiting period. In 5 days, negative result.


----------



## Bevziibubble

there is still time yet :)


----------



## Emma92

Good luck! I'm sorry for all of the loss that you've experienced. My fingers are crossed and praying for the best.


----------

